# Glasgow Alloy Refurb



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Folks,

looking for a wee bit of help here if possible.

i have a set of 18" Penta alloys on my Astra (5 spoke star style),

i am looking to get them refurbed, they have not been curbed but the front two have pitting in the inside rim from when it sits in the drives for weeks on end (i should have sealed them but i wasnt into detailing until recently ) 

i went to PowderTec in Glasgow (just off the M8 at Tradeston) and they look really good, £54 a wheel and that includes balancing them after fitting the tyres back on. i would just take all 4 off my car and take them in so i can get seal them once i get home. 

so the help i need is

1. has anyone used PowderTec and would you use them again?
2. how would i go about sealing them? is it a case of giving it 2 coats of colli 476?

3. this is the big one as the missus wont give me a straight answer!!!! i can pay an extra £10 a wheel to have them done in anthracite (gunmetal)? 

would that look ok on my car?

answers would be great and sorry for the boring read.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

I would recommend Chameleon in Renfrew - my mate just got his 17" MGZS wheels done there and the finish is really good. Same day service - tyres off and refitted and balanced all for £180.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

BJM said:


> I would recommend Chameleon in Renfrew - my mate just got his 17" MGZS wheels done there and the finish is really good. Same day service - tyres off and refitted and balanced all for £180.


Mine lasted a year from Chameleon after getting their 1 day service

Had them redone last week in Fife and they are spot on:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I have used Powdertec in the past and the results were excellent but at £54 for stanard silver they do seem a bit expensive for 17's. I think I was £30 or £35 each for 15's in 2007.

I have also recently used ESP Powder Coating in Glasgow and again the results were excellent.

Here is a picture of your car with anthracite alloys.


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

S-X-I said:


> I have used Powdertec in the past and the results were excellent but at £54 for stanard silver they do seem a bit expensive for 17's. I think I was £30 or £35 each for 15's in 2007.
> 
> I have also recently used ESP Powder Coating in Glasgow and again the results were excellent.
> 
> Here is a picture of your car with anthracite alloys.


Oh not sure about the anthracite now, think I'll stik with silver. Which would you go for powdertec or ESP?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Chubsley said:


> Which would you go for powdertec or ESP?


Tough call because they both deliver similar quality in finish.

I would get a quote from ESP and what even is the cheapest out of the two then got for that.

P.S. Don't let the location of ESP put you off lol


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I have just used ESP for the bmw coupe, they welded the wheels too due to some cracks. The guy is nice too, you get a good service I feel.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

A few pictures of Powdertec's and ESP's work.

*Powdertec* (Standard Silver)



















Edit on the price above. I was £40 for a 15" wheel in 2007.

*ESP* (Custom colour match)

ESP Left - Original Right


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

Cheers bud I'll go over tomorrow on way home from work. My brother just threw in the mix, what about gloss black!?! So don't know think keeping them silver will keep the wet depth in the body colour. Will keep thinking


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Gloss Black


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

S-X-I said:


> Gloss Black


looks ok not as good as the anthracite but think ill prob stay with how they are.

cheers for the pics certainly helped me out.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Chubsley said:


> looks ok not as good as the anthracite but think ill prob stay with how they are.
> 
> cheers for the pics certainly helped me out.


No problem, let us know how you get on!


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a quick update folks,


i decided to go the whole hog and send my wheels down to Rimstock PLC.

after doing a bit of thinking a i decided to do a bit more searching, i found a post by Tiago and his write up on his M5 alloys, the post was amazing and i thought Rimstock looks awesome. 

i contacted them at 8am yesterday and by 9am i had a very nice email and quote. the sales service is amazing, all in all 12 emails were send back and forward by 12noon. i am amazed at the information supplied and the comfort i feel about having to send my wheels nearly 300 miles to get refurbed. 

i am hoping to get them picked up a week on monday as i will be off work and need to be in for the guy to pick them up. 

i also decided to stay with the silver finish, i feel that if i chose a gloss black or anthracite finish then the wheels would blend in with the bodywork too much and i feel the alloys as they are set the car off. 

im super excited to get them back and i havnt even sent them away yet.

ordered some FK1000p for when they come back.


----------



## Cleanerbeemer (Jun 26, 2010)

I was going to go in past them to see if they could do my alloys while I was down there with work stuff but came upon http://www.rrsport.co.uk/forum/topic18251.html on another forum that I'm a member of. I appreciate that there's been good work done on a lot of alloys but after reading this I'm not sure if I could do with the aggrevation over such a distance if there happens to be a problem.

Seems the manager has left and the MD is running things now with a bit less concern for customer satisfaction......:devil:


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

Try Alloy Finishing in Coatbridge, Mary does an awesome job :thumb:

Had my wifes bbs alloys on her Audi TT done there.


----------



## Greg28 (May 6, 2010)

Bit late on this but I would recommend Powdertec! My Dad just got his wheels powercoated by them and the finish is brilliant, cant comment on durability yet but they look awesome!


----------

